# Bronze Achievement Level Grand ChampionshipMerlin took Best of Breed this morning at



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

Merlin took Best of Breed this morning at the Greater Fort Myers Dog Show in North Fort Myers.... Not a huge entry but a significant win for Merlin. The single Grand Championship Point he earned this morning gave him exactly one hundred grand championship points. Earning His Bronze Grand Championship Achievement Level. 

It was one year ago at this same show that Merlin earned his Grand Championship Title. Ft Myers and South Florida continue to be good to him.


----------



## Tofu_pup (Dec 8, 2008)

Congrats! I really think this calls for more pictures.*hint hint*


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Congrats JB, you had better luck this weekend then I did.


----------

